# My Shiney RS! :)



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

here are some pics taken afew weeks ago with wearing 2month old Dodo Juice Purple Haze



















So, went into work today to take advantage of having a big workshop to give the RS a quick bufty as I much prefer doing it inside and my garage is full of mini and my go kart.

Literally just wanted to give the paint a clean and new layer of wax as this was all I have time for today.

So I,

snow foamed twice, 
2 bucket wash with Euro mitt. 
rinse with filtered water, 
dry with leaf blower and pat dry with waffle weave drying towel 
Clean paint with Dodo Juice Lime Prime on Megs pad with G220 
Glaze with PB Blackhole on Megs Pad with G220, 
Then Top of with Dodo Juice Purple Haze.

Here are the results  
*(pics lost abit of quality when resizing and uploading, which is abit dissapointing)*

















































































































































:thumb: Thanks for looking 

p.s please excuse the mess in the workshop, was all tidied up at the end of the day when all the jobs were done and dusted :thumb:


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice work spotted the escort cossie in the reflection shot :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweet shine indeed and for two months in even better :thumb:

Some very nice reflection shots as well.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice car looks great, even more so considering two months since waxed


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

cheers all  

not sure if you missunderstood but the top pics are of the car with 2month old dodo Juice purple haze then the rest from what I done today


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

beautiful car :argie:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Amazing job, some truly superb reflection shots :thumb:, glad you mentioned about the workshop being a mess, was about to comment :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Lovely car. Always been a bit of a fan of these.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great work super finish:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

in one word AWESOME:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## prkprk1 (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice - fancy a go in the atom too! :thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Very deep shine, looks great. Have you just washed it regularly since applying the Purple Haze two months ago (before yesterdays effort)?


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks for all the kind comments  :thumb:



ads2k said:


> Amazing job, some truly superb reflection shots :thumb:, glad you mentioned about the workshop being a mess, was about to comment :lol:


cheers  recession has skipped us and we are super busy, so don't have time to tidy up as we go along. Have to leave it will we are done :thumb:



Sveneng said:


> Very deep shine, looks great. Have you just washed it regularly since applying the Purple Haze two months ago (before yesterdays effort)?


Thanks :thumb:

Yeah, she is washed every week without fail. This is the process

Snowfoam under the car, arches and wheels,

wheels and arches scrubbed and pressure washed,

underside pressure washed,

snow foam paintwork with AutoRaeChem snowfoam with a squirt of Poor Boys 
Slick and suds, this is done twice

Two Bucket clean with Euro Wash mitt and Poor Boys Slick and Suds,

Then car is rinsed with filtered water 0ppm and left to dry spot free


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely finish, looks awesome.:thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Lovely finish, looks awesome.:thumb:


Thanks very much Rob and thanks for popping round the other week to look at that car :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

That looks bloody amazing, love it :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

i like the first picture ..really great work and nice reflection on blue .


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is stunning!! :argie:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Stunning work were is best place to get this water? How much does it cost? Im so tempted by getting a focus rs


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed - like that colour :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning looking car matey.


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats looking tip top.

Do you have any pictures of the whole car post detail?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Stunning motor.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks to everyone for the nice comments. its much appreciated. I have "thanks" you all :thumb:



shane_ctr said:


> Stunning work were is best place to get this water? How much does it cost? Im so tempted by getting a focus rs


cheers 

I got is from chic cleaning I think. cost about £110 with resin



Curley89 said:


> Thats looking tip top.
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the whole car post detail?


Thanks 

do you mean on Saturday morning before I started of just some pics of the car?

I don't have any from satuday morning as it wasn't that dirty.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks very much Rob and thanks for popping round the other week to look at that car :thumb:


No problem mate, hope you got it sorted ok.:thumb:


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Crackin pics mate and a great car :thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

minimadgriff said:


> Thanks
> 
> do you mean on Saturday morning before I started of just some pics of the car?
> 
> I don't have any from satuday morning as it wasn't that dirty.


I mean after the detail, your pictures are all close ups and id like to see the whole car 

you also have a pm regarding my milltek :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice rich colour and great reflections.

Car looks great, credit to you.

Chris.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone. :thumb:



Curley89 said:


> I mean after the detail, your pictures are all close ups and id like to see the whole car
> 
> you also have a pm regarding my milltek :thumb:


Na, I havn't as I left it in the workshop till monday and got a lift home.

I took some pics Monday, took some in black and white as it was dull and overcast and just starting to rain! its rained every day since I done it  I did take some normal pics ill get them off my camera later.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

love these and this is why!

Is that a cheeky wee atom i see there?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

Your are a true perve Ben :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

incredible favourtie colour too on any car, bad boy blue lol


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work the RS looks fantastic!:thumb: :argie: :argie:

Love the monster AP stoppers on the front too!:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how much do you want for it?:argie:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks everyone :thumb: Shes so pretty :lol: can't wait to take her off the road next year and do a full underneath resto 



fiestadetailer said:


> how much do you want for it?:argie:


erm, if you have one of these




























to swap me for it, then its yours  :lol: its the only car the RS would be sold for


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

fantastic work mate 

great pics.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> thanks everyone :thumb: Shes so pretty :lol: can't wait to take her off the road next year and do a full underneath resto
> 
> erm, if you have one of these
> 
> ...


nice :argie:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> nice :argie:


the plain white one is a friends. has over 500bhp. officially timed 0-60 of 2.1 seconds! I went out in it round brands the day I took those pics! easily the quickest car I have been in and ive been in alot of fast cars!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

minimadgriff said:


> the plain white one is a friends. has over 500bhp. officially timed 0-60 of 2.1 seconds! I went out in it round brands the day I took those pics! easily the quickest car I have been in and ive been in alot of fast cars!


0-60 in 2.1?!:devil: **** me!:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Ads_t (Jan 7, 2009)

Great looking Focus RS mate, i was after one a few years back but ended up buying a brand new Fiesta ST

If i had a choice now it would definately be the Focus! :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Ads_t said:


> Great looking Focus RS mate, i was after one a few years back but ended up buying a brand new Fiesta ST
> 
> If i had a choice now it would definately be the Focus! :thumb:


cheers :thumb:

4/5 years ago I went to buy a brand new Fiesta ST and ended up buying an RS :thumb: love the car to bits!


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> 0-60 in 2.1?!:devil: **** me!:doublesho:doublesho


0-100 in a shade over 3


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

Great car mate !

I used to own one (bought it from new - 6 months before on order before they came out) !

Still miss it !

Some of photos of mine here: Welcome thread with RS photos


----------



## mattchubb1 (Jun 29, 2007)

quality photos there! love the deep blue colour of the rs!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Spy said:


> Great car mate !
> 
> I used to own one (bought it from new - 6 months before on order before they came out) !
> 
> ...


I had one on order for over a year before they finally came out. Payed my deposit in June 2001, sold the Sierra Cosworth in anitcipation in the September, think the first ones where delivered around the September/October 2002?. 
I ended up cancelling the order. At the time there were so many delays and problems before they went into production, I decided I had had enough waiting, so bought an Impreza STI instead. 
I do miss never having got one though, think they are a beautiful looking car.

Chris.


----------



## w00044 (May 17, 2009)

Mate, car looking great!

Quick question re AMDESSEX (who I assume you work for?) Know much about the chips/remapping for the 911's?


----------



## Spy (Jun 2, 2009)

ChrisJD said:


> I had one on order for over a year before they finally came out. Payed my deposit in June 2001, sold the Sierra Cosworth in anitcipation in the September, think the first ones where delivered around the September/October 2002?.
> I ended up cancelling the order. At the time there were so many delays and problems before they went into production, I decided I had had enough waiting, so bought an Impreza STI instead.
> I do miss never having got one though, think they are a beautiful looking car.
> 
> Chris.


That's right Chris, there were a number of delays but Ford were great !

I got to go on 2 different, totally free, track days with their prototype RS's at the time - once on the Aston Martin Test track and once on the Top Gear track :thumb:


----------

